# Kompilacja przy użyciu procesora karty graficznej

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Czy jest możliwe zmuszenie w jakiś sposób procesorów z kart graficznych do pomocy w kompilacji oprogramowania? Najprawdopodobniej dostanę z firmy kompa z 2 kartami 8800GT w SLI i chciałbym jakoś wykorzystać moc w nich drzemiącą  :Smile: 

----------

## polygon7

Zobacz ten link: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cuda.html być może to jest to czego szukasz.

----------

## SlashBeast

Możesz użyć jako super-hiper-szybkiego swapa pamieci, z ów kart.

----------

## Yatmai

/dev/nvram ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Jak swap tak jako procesor nie (nawet przy wykorzystaniu CUDA). Co innego gdybys chcial cos policzyc  :Wink: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Co innego gdybys chcial cos policzyc 

 

Możesz to rozwinąć?

Z góry dziękuję.

----------

## Poe

ostatnio wyczytalem przegladajac hacking.pl natknąłem się na notkę o używaniu kart graficznych do łamania haseł metodą brute-force, podobno doskonale się sprawdzają, bardzo skracają czas takiej 'akcji'  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

Tak trochę oftopując.. Wykorzystanie procesorów różnych urządzeń do łamania haseł staje się coraz bardziej powszechne  :Smile:  Ja znowu czytałem o jakże chętnym używaniu 7-rdzeniowego procesora (po 3.2Ghz każdy) konsoli PS3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

8 Rdzeniowego gdzie jeden core jest wyłączony, drugi dla systemu a pozostałę 6 do naszej dyspozycji.

----------

## Bialy

Byc bardziej dokladnym to 8-mio potokowego

----------

## ukl

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Byc bardziej dokladnym to 8-mio potokowego

 Źle się wyraziłem.. Dokładnie.. 8 niezależnych potoków do obliczeń arytmetycznych.. Generalnie upraszczając.. jest to fizycznie połączone 8 fragmentów procesora na bazie PowerPC z jedną zarządzającą jednostką. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że taka jednostka jest bardzo wydajna  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

Przede wszystkim dla dlugich ciagow danych.

Jak chcesz to zajrze do starych zeszytow i wzor Tobie wyprowadze na wydajnosc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ukl

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Przede wszystkim dla dlugich ciagow danych.
> 
> 

 

Takim moim teoretycznym zdaniem, w przypadku łamania hasła metodą brute-force wydajność wzrasta właśnie ze względu na mnogość potoków, a nie wydajność pojedynczego (przynajmniej w mniejszym stopniu). Zawsze to kilka prób równoległych a nie w szeregu  :Smile: 

A co do wzoru, obędę się bez  :Razz:  Chociaż pewnego dnia i tak będę musiał się nauczyć go do egzaminu z architektury komputerów  :Laughing: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   Co innego gdybys chcial cos policzyc  
> 
> Możesz to rozwinąć?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję.

 

Hmm w skrocie to dobrze licza sie na tym symulacje fizyczne, widzialem zrobione sieci neuronowe itd. A bardziej ogolnie to wszystkie zadania w ktorych problem mozna podzielic na duza ilosc takich samych kawalkow ktore w miare prosto sie licza.

tutaj jest wiecej przykladow:

http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/1_1/Website/samples.html

 *ukl wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Byc bardziej dokladnym to 8-mio potokowego Źle się wyraziłem.. Dokładnie.. 8 niezależnych potoków do obliczeń arytmetycznych.. Generalnie upraszczając.. jest to fizycznie połączone 8 fragmentów procesora na bazie PowerPC z jedną zarządzającą jednostką. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że taka jednostka jest bardzo wydajna 

 

A od kiedy to "potok do obliczen arytmetycznych" ma wlasne DMA?

L

----------

